# Digitaler Sucher



## C-H (24. Juli 2007)

Hi!

In einer Anzeige habe ich ein sehr interessantes Produkt entdeckt: ZigView S2 - ein LCD-Bildschirm mit Kamera, die man auf den Sucher seiner Kamera steckt. Damit erweitert man seine Spiegelreflex-Kamera um eine Live-View-Funktion. Allerdings ist das doch relativ teuer (200 € aufwärts). Habe schon bei ebay und google gesucht, aber keine Alternative zu dem Hersteller gefunden. Kennt jemand eine günstigere Alternative oder besitzt jemand von euch ein ZigView?


----------



## digicamclub (5. August 2007)

Ich hatte auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir den ZigView zu holen. Der Preis war es jedenfalls nicht, der mich davon abhielt. 

Das Teil ist meiner Meinung nach nur ein Gimmick, das nicht brauchbar ist. Selbst an den neueren Olys (mit eingebauter LiveView-Funktion) haut das noch nicht mal hin. Also vergiss den Schnickschnack und mach deine guten Bilder weiter wie gewohnt. Da ist ein Winkelsucher ja noch x mal sinnvoller.


----------

